# American Stuffers...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I was just yelling at my tv. 

Why, you ask?

This show! These people!

This customer drops off a yorkie "precious" to be preserved. According to the owner, she died in labor.

NOT!! They cut the dog open (because the owner wanted the puppies preserved W T F???????), there are NO puppies. 

The taxidermist calls the owner to tell her what he found. THE owner says "oh well I wonder why she died?"

TAKE YOUR DOG TO THE VET!!!!

You can afford to get your dog stuffed but you can't afford to have a vet confirm pregnancy or find out WHY IT DIED? How about if it is in labor and having trouble TAKE YOUR DOG TO THE VET!!!!!!!

Idiots!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It has been a weird day but now I am really disturbed - LOL One - these people are disgusting morons, Two - there's a show called American Stuffers? Really and you watch it? I have never heard of such. I may not sleep tonight.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Liz said:


> It has been a weird day but now I am really disturbed - LOL One - these people are disgusting morons, Two - there's a show called American Stuffers? Really and you watch it? I have never heard of such. I may not sleep tonight.


I don't watch it. I have seen one episode and was talking to a friend about it today. Then I saw it on so I was watching it while my other show was on a commercial. 

It's so weird. I'm all for taxidermy but not for pets.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have watched a couple of these. The guy is a taxodermist. He mostly does deer and normal mounts. He also freeze dries pets. I find this disturbing. I consider my dogs (ok, the cat too I guess) as family members. I would not stuff or freeze dry my grandma. I will give my animals a proper burial or cremation. I think it would be weird and ungodly to see my dog, DEAD, laying on the couch or a shelf. 

It's sick.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I have watched a couple of these. The guy is a taxodermist. He mostly does deer and normal mounts. He also freeze dries pets. I find this disturbing. I consider my dogs (ok, the cat too I guess) as family members. I would not stuff or freeze dry my grandma. I will give my animals a proper burial or cremation. I think it would be weird and ungodly to see my dog, DEAD, laying on the couch or a shelf.
> 
> It's sick.


It is totally sick. 

The people are obviously mentally ill.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

um, i'm with liz on this one. 

you're watching a taxidermy show?

that there is one to watch is both strange and oddly fascinating...but disturbing...and oddly fascinating...LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I have watched a couple of these. The guy is a taxodermist. He mostly does deer and normal mounts. He also freeze dries pets. I find this disturbing. I consider my dogs (ok, the cat too I guess) as family members. I would not stuff or freeze dry my grandma. I will give my animals a proper burial or cremation. I think it would be weird and ungodly to see my dog, DEAD, laying on the couch or a shelf.
> 
> It's sick.


but such a conversation piece.....the dog in peeing position or grandma on the couch with a whiskey sour.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I can sleep tonight - I was beginning to think maybe I was weird for never wanting to stuff any of my guys. Even the little ones - it would be so creepy. I think they would come back to haunt me. LOL I thought this may be a popular thing I was missing as we don't have TV. We do net flix or other movies but not cable tv or anything. I am relieved.:wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> um, i'm with liz on this one.
> 
> you're watching a taxidermy show?
> 
> that there is one to watch is both strange and oddly fascinating...but disturbing...and oddly fascinating...LOL


Oh come on. I already explained myself :tongue:

I wante to see what the owner said when they came to pick it up. 

Apparently, the reason they didn't get a sonogram was because "precious was so special and she didn't want to put her through that"

The point of this thread was that she didn't take the dog to the vet. ..


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Liz said:


> I can sleep tonight - I was beginning to think maybe I was weird for never wanting to stuff any of my guys. Even the little ones - it would be so creepy. I think they would come back to haunt me. LOL I thought this may be a popular thing I was missing as we don't have TV. We do net flix or other movies but not cable tv or anything. I am relieved.:wink:



It would be so creepy.

Them staring at you with dead eyes. Yuck! I'd rather look at photos


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

is it possibly a full moon?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Oh come on. I already explained myself :tongue:
> 
> I wante to see what the owner said when they came to pick it up.
> 
> ...


i know, but you did open the door. LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Im pretty sure preserving the unborn puppies is also disturbing. Those owners were disturbing. That poor dog was the only normal one there and she was dead.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Im pretty sure preserving the unborn puppies is also disturbing. Those owners were disturbing. That poor dog was the only normal one there and she was dead.


Dead because her owners are fuckwads! I wish I could have smacked them.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I would not stuff or freeze dry my grandma.


I know it shouldnt... but god that cracked me up! hahaha I dont often actually "laugh out loud" when I read something, but I just about choked on that one haha


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My grandma was cremated. I went to visit my mom and she opened a cupboard revealing the urn. My mom said "say hi to grandma!". I just about threw up my breakfast.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> My grandma was cremated. I went to visit my mom and she opened a cupboard revealing the urn. My mom said "say hi to grandma!". I just about threw up my breakfast.


THIS one made me crack up... And I too know it shouldn't have. I am very sorry to hear about your grandma but I laughed because that is something my own mother would say. And I would have your reaction. I can see it all too clearly. Much too clearly...

Nick and I joke about having Dude stuffed because Nick loves him so much but we could never do it. It's just too creepy. We will have him cremated when he goes. 

I do have to say, though... I love watching the taxidermy process. I would LOVE an elk and a greater kudu mount for my home. And I know I wasn't the only one who saw that EPIC whitetail mount on facebook. But pets? That's just creepy. The non-existant puppies? Even creepier. The creepiest part? The owner who thought her never pregnant dog died during labor...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> THIS one made me crack up... And I too know it shouldn't have. I am very sorry to hear about your grandma but I laughed because that is something my own mother would say. And I would have your reaction. I can see it all too clearly. Much too clearly...
> 
> Nick and I joke about having Dude stuffed because Nick loves him so much but we could never do it. It's just too creepy. We will have him cremated when he goes.
> 
> I do have to say, though... I love watching the taxidermy process. I would LOVE an elk and a greater kudu mount for my home. And I know I wasn't the only one who saw that EPIC whitetail mount on facebook. But pets? That's just creepy. The non-existant puppies? Even creepier. The creepiest part? The owner who thought her never pregnant dog died during labor...


It's just ALL bad. 

My future home will proudly display any awesome racks we get but my pets will be buried and recycled back into the earth. No cremation, just dirt and decomposition. 

The customers that get their pets preserved freak me out but this one had me yelling at the tv for her blatant stupidity. Take your dog to the vet! Is it really that hard? Drives me crazy.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been watching that show too, I find it hilarious LOL. Something to watch when I'm bored! 

I agree that the process is just.. weird. I would never do it. I saw the episode you're referring to and had the same reaction you did. Those people were idiots!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Liz said:


> It has been a weird day but now I am really disturbed - LOL One - these people are disgusting morons, Two - there's a show called American Stuffers? Really and you watch it? I have never heard of such. I may not sleep tonight.


I saw it on Animal Planet for the first time yesterday. There is just NO WAY I could even think of having any of my babies stuffed like a wild animal. It would creep me out I think. From what I saw, most of the time with pets they freeze dry them whole rather than using a form like for a deer. 

I have always thaught seeing Roy Rodgers Horse and dog, Trigger and Bullet was really creepy. Its a strange thing to me, almost just not right. 

I would cremate mine though. I just couldn't have them sitting there looking back at me, dead.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> My future home will proudly display any awesome racks we get but my pets will be buried and recycled back into the earth. No cremation, just dirt and decomposition.


I have nothing against others doing it but burying my family members on property that I won't always own and then having to move and leave them behind would kill me. That and the fact that Nick is in the Navy. I don't think our neighborhood would take too kindly to us burying 65 lb dogs in the backyard... Hahaha. 

Because I know that constant moving is inevitable in our future plans (both military related and not) ours will be cremated so they aren't left behind.



naturalfeddogs said:


> I saw it on Animal Planet for the first time yesterday. There is just NO WAY I could even think of having any of my babies stuffed like a wild animal. It would creep me out I think. From what I saw, most of the time with pets they freeze dry them whole rather than using a form like for a deer.
> 
> I have always thaught seeing Roy Rodgers Horse and dog, Trigger and Bullet was really creepy. Its a strange thing to me, almost just not right.
> 
> I would cremate mine though. I just couldn't have them sitting there looking back at me, dead.


My guess on the freeze drying would be that, because stuffing pets isn't a hugely popular thing along with the fact that domestic dogs vary immensely in shape and size, having molds for various breeds wouldn't be practical for taxidermists. 

The horse thing doesn't bother me. I view horses as pets, not livestock or anything like that but it's probably because they are so much closer to a deer than a dog is. Although stuffed wolves don't creep me out... Hmmm.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I have nothing against others doing it but burying my family members on property that I won't always own and then having to move and leave them behind would kill me. That and the fact that Nick is in the Navy. I don't think our neighborhood would take too kindly to us burying 65 lb dogs in the backyard... Hahaha.
> 
> Because I know that constant moving is inevitable in our future plans (both military related and not) ours will be cremated so they aren't left behind.
> 
> ...


Yea, thats what they said about the pets. Even if they did get forms for a pet dog, they are still so different and unique and no two exactly the same. The only thing they have to change out are the eyes.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I wouldn't bury a dog in a backyard! I have plenty of friends with property that wouldn't mind 

Cremation is okay I guess. I just don't want to drag their ashes around. What do you do with them? Display them? Put them in a box? It just seems like junk to me. The pet is gone, their ashes are just ashes.

If I was to ever cremate them, I would spread the ashes somewhere. Definitely not drag them around with me forever.

No offense to anyone.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Well I wouldn't bury a dog in a backyard! I have plenty of friends with property that wouldn't mind
> 
> Cremation is okay I guess. I just don't want to drag their ashes around. What do you do with them? Display them? Put them in a box? It just seems like junk to me. The pet is gone, their ashes are just ashes.
> 
> ...


Even if we bought property (which is part of the plan) I wouldn't want to bury them... I had several pet rats dug up by coyotes as a kid. Seeing a coyote running off with the decaying remains of a pet is traumatizing when you are five. Hahahaha. 

I would spread the majority of them somewhere and only keep a small portion. As long as I have something. I would probably box the urns up. No need to display them. Just to have them with me.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> My grandma was cremated. I went to visit my mom and she opened a cupboard revealing the urn. My mom said "say hi to grandma!". I just about threw up my breakfast.


my father in law was cremated. we had to wait to bring him back to washington state.....to do something with his ashes....so he lived with me in my office for a while....

we did the same thing....passing by the book case, every one would say hi, re, hi dad....LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Even if we bought property (which is part of the plan) I wouldn't want to bury them... I had several pet rats dug up by coyotes as a kid. Seeing a coyote running off with the decaying remains of a pet is traumatizing when you are five. Hahahaha.
> 
> I would spread the majority of them somewhere and only keep a small portion. As long as I have something. I would probably box the urns up. No need to display them. Just to have them with me.


Yeah I just don't get the thing about ashes. I bury them deep and put rocks over the hole.

To each their own of course :wink:

Unless you are stuffing your pet. That is entirely different matter...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Re: cremating your pets; this might sound creepy, but I am someone that is going to drag my pets' ashes around with me for the rest of my life LOL. Once I die, I'll donate all my good organs and then cremate my remains and have someone spread my and all my pet's ashes together at a final resting spot. I would never want any stuffed dead animal in my house, it's bad enough my freezer is full of misc animal parts hahaha.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

so are you for it for humans? i dont mind taxodermy for pets.


Sprocket said:


> I don't watch it. I have seen one episode and was talking to a friend about it today. Then I saw it on so I was watching it while my other show was on a commercial.
> 
> It's so weird. I'm all for taxidermy but not for pets.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you just have to wonder who in the world thinks up this stuff. I can't believe they have an audience for these shows. I don't think stuffing an animal is as bad as those hoarder shows, though. Why do we in this country love train wrecks so much?? 

And just stupid stuff like auctioning off storage rooms - don't we have anything better to do with our time than watch those things?

Maybe I should make a TV show of myself picking my nose and seeing how much it would sell for on ebay.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is just disturbing...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> so are you for it for humans? i dont mind taxodermy for pets.


What if I said yes?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Re: cremating your pets; this might sound creepy, but I am someone that is going to drag my pets' ashes around with me for the rest of my life LOL. Once I die, I'll donate all my good organs and then cremate my remains and have someone spread my and all my pet's ashes together at a final resting spot. I would never want any stuffed dead animal in my house, it's bad enough my freezer is full of misc animal parts hahaha.


I'm with you. 
I'm tearing up right now......no one knows what it's like to loose a soul dog until you have gone thru it!
Beauregard, in his beautiful hardwood box with his plaque(that Jess so kindly dusted off for him) will always be over lookin my favorite room in any house I have, as will Rhett, and the others, when they pass, I will then be buried with them all. (Mo, the gelding, might end up having a big box!!LOL)


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Well I wouldn't bury a dog in a backyard! I have plenty of friends with property that wouldn't mind
> 
> Cremation is okay I guess. I just don't want to drag their ashes around. What do you do with them? Display them? Put them in a box? It just seems like junk to me. The pet is gone, their ashes are just ashes.
> 
> ...


I have thought long and hard about this. I used to joke about wanting to stuff Annie in a position like she is sleeping with me, but it was a joke. I wouldnt ever do that. I would fear that Tucker might eat her, and its just creepy and not right in my book. 

I will get her cremated. And the conclusion I came to as for what to do with the ashes, I want to take her ashes and have them turned into diamonds. But more than likely I will spread them at the lake where she loves to be. .... ugh. I hate even thinking about this. It makes me cry :,( 

N e who. Seen the show. Its awkward. And weird.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i JUSt seen it last night there was a marthon on i became very intregued and somewhat addicted 
when i watched the first episode i was like "OMG!! EWW!!! thats so fricken weird!"
but then as i kept watching the show and seeing the reactions the owners had i can respect this guy for doing this these people are yearning to have this done to there pets and are so sad and heartbroken when they come in but after they go to leave and the pet is done they are so happy. it almost makes ME want to go into the bussiness you can just see the joy on the peoples faces after getting there pets back and preserved.

one women took her chocolate lab to another taxedermist who had skinned it and mounted the body on a board the women was so afraid to see her dog (for good reason) that guy daniel promised he would get the dog done and looking good and he did and the women you could just see it in her face how thankful she was to get her dog back.

would i ever had my pet preserved?no way i think it would be creepy having your dead pet stareing back at you with glass eyes but to these people it really seems to mean alot to them who am i to judge what makes them feel better about looseing a beloved family member.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I would always prefer to bury my dogs and let them regenerate the earth, as it was meant to be.

However, when my dog died in Indiana I knew we weren't staying, and there was no way I was leaving him there. So he's cremated. I'm going to plant a bush down here and he will fertilize it.

I think we each do what we feel comfortable with. Maybe some people feel comfortable with their pet stuffed so they can see them in reality forever. Remember Roy Rogers' horse Trigger? He had him stuffed. 

I know I would be weirded out if i went into someone's home and they had a stuffed pet, but to each their own.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My heart dog died and we buried her out back behind the house. Under a huge tree on a 2600 acre ranch. Never had a problem with anything digging her up. I like to think she's still running around that ranch like she use to everyday :smile:

I don't need to carry around ashes to remember my pets. I feel that it would just make me sad. . I want to remember the good times, not their death.

Every one is different of course  That is what makes us all so amazing!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I've seen the show and I actually kind of like it....though I freely admit that it's wierd and that I myself would probably never stuff a pet - that just seems too wierd.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i bury my favorite dead fish in my houseplants. i had a huge male oranda for 5 years i called him my mircle fish he was my first goldfish he started out with like 10 other goldies in a 20 gallon tank and survived got him from wal-mart for 1.98 he got stuck countless times in my plastic castle then he got trapped under the buble wand then i had some fake hairgrass ant he skewerd himself thru his mouth and out his gills twice each incedent he needed treatment and almost died. then i moved him into my 80 gallon and learned how to properly care for a goldy i had sand and a huge beach rock weighing about 3 pounds somehow he wedged his body under the rock when i lifted the rock off his body he was litterly flatend i thought he was dead i had to pop him out of the sand but he was alive and survived grew to be about5 inches head to tail gorgeous boy died last year of dropsy did all i could to save him. cried likea baby when he died
he was affectionatly known as "big dumb fish" i buried his body in my bamboo plant i like to think his soul is still alive in that plant and i tend to it and care for the plant as though it were him and thinking he appreciates it. i move the bamboo into the sunlight as it changes direction in the day and keep it moist.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Re: cremating your pets; this might sound creepy, but I am someone that is going to drag my pets' ashes around with me for the rest of my life LOL. Once I die, I'll donate all my good organs and then cremate my remains and have someone spread my and all my pet's ashes together at a final resting spot. I would never want any stuffed dead animal in my house, it's bad enough my freezer is full of misc animal parts hahaha.


I like that idea. I'm stealing it and having that be my final request. Hahaha. 



Scarlett_O' said:


> I'm with you.
> I'm tearing up right now......no one knows what it's like to loose a soul dog until you have gone thru it!
> Beauregard, in his beautiful hardwood box with his plaque(that Jess so kindly dusted off for him) will always be over lookin my favorite room in any house I have, as will Rhett, and the others, when they pass, I will then be buried with them all. (Mo, the gelding, might end up having a big box!!LOL)


That's right. Hahaha. Well, what was I supposed to do? Beau was dusty!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Beauregard, in his beautiful hardwood box with his plaque(that Jess so kindly dusted off for him) will always be over lookin my favorite room in any house I have, as will Rhett, and the others, when they pass, I will then be buried with them all. (Mo, the gelding, might end up having a big box!!LOL)


I did the same with my heart dog, Bentley. I paid $300 for his urn and is has a bronzed picture of him on the front. Fahren has also been cremated, and now I'm looking for the perfect urn for her.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i bury my favorite dead fish in my houseplants. i had a huge male oranda for 5 years i called him my mircle fish he was my first goldfish he started out with like 10 other goldies in a 20 gallon tank and survived got him from wal-mart for 1.98 he got stuck countless times in my plastic castle then he got trapped under the buble wand then i had some fake hairgrass ant he skewerd himself thru his mouth and out his gills twice each incedent he needed treatment and almost died. then i moved him into my 80 gallon and learned how to properly care for a goldy i had sand and a huge beach rock weighing about 3 pounds somehow he wedged his body under the rock when i lifted the rock off his body he was litterly flatend i thought he was dead i had to pop him out of the sand but he was alive and survived grew to be about5 inches head to tail gorgeous boy died last year of dropsy did all i could to save him. cried likea baby when he died
> he was affectionatly known as "big dumb fish" i buried his body in my bamboo plant i like to think his soul is still alive in that plant and i tend to it and care for the plant as though it were him and thinking he appreciates it. i move the bamboo into the sunlight as it changes direction in the day and keep it moist.


One year after a huge storm at the ranch, I found a humming bird dead on my front porch. I buried him in a fresia plant. I kept thinking that he was so beautiful, he would make the plant flower more beautifully.

I like your idea of planting them in a plant. I love how when people burying horses, they plant a tree. I would do that. It seems so natural to be able to watch a plant thrive on the life energy of the pet. The complete circle. 

We need to spread my grandmas ashes. I feel as if carrying them is keeping her from resting. It makes me feel selfish for wanting her with us when all she wante to do was rest. She said she was ready to go, we should let her go.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when i lived in philly, i had a huge greenhouse....so we buried our dogs in coffins made of wood, with their favourite toys and food for the trip.

if we didn't think it would screw up the pool, we would have put them in little boats and set them on fire, as the vikings did.

now, we cremate them and they stay with us for about a year...and then we take them to multnomah falls in oregon....it's exquisite there...both honey and i want our ashes spread there and then we shall all be together.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I've seen that show. He baked something in his wife's kitchen oven. Oddly, i wasnt disturbed. But not much surprises me these days.


----------



## Roderick (Apr 5, 2012)

I missed it....but i will see it today(recorded version)....


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

That show is creepy, but I've watched a few episodes. I could never have one of my pets stuffed, not even when my Iguana died (one episode has a big iguana). 

I used to bury my pets. But then we had to move when I was 18 and I was fine with it until I had the realization that our animal graveyard and that was basically what it was could be disturbed and I almost had a mental breakdown! So from then on, we cremate. I have the ashes and yes they are displayed along with pictures of the dogs in the living room. 

I am saving them all for when I die, I want to be cremated as well, then mix us all together and sprinkle us preferable in our hiking park. I am this weekend going to sprinkle a little of Riddick. Sunday would have been his 1 yr old birthday and he loved this park so much we are going to take some of his ashes w/ us on our hike and sprinkle them at his favorite part of the trail.


----------

